# i need some advice.



## ertel (May 6, 2011)

I'm 20 years old and will be 21 in august. Very excited to be able to purchase my first handgun but as hard as I research I haven't been able to find what I'm looking for yet. Here's a list of what I need in a gun. Budget is $450 max.

- something good for self defense. Moving up into the woods and need a good protection gun.
- something that isn't too heavy seeing as my fiance will also need to be able to shoot it. 
- something with relatively cheap ammo since I would like to Target shoot with it pretty often.
- something they make a good snake round for seeing as there's tons of copperheads in the area and I will often carry the gun for that purpose alone. 
- something good quality, I want this gun to last and I don't mind buying a better name used weapon over a cheaper made new in box one. 
- nothing in the compact category, I have really large hands and that would just be a nuisance. 

Is this all possible in one gun? I looked at a Taurus judge but its pretty hefty and isn't something I wanna feed regularly. I love shooting the Springfield xd sub compact .40 but I don't know if it has any options for snake rounds. I wouldn't mind a revolver as long as it looked pretty good. Can I get all this or am I going to have to buy a .22 with rat shot and use the remainder on a second gun for protection? Please help!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd probably opt for a mid-frame .357 magnum, you can shoot the cheaper .38s for practice, load snake shot as needed or still have the magnums for larger "critters"


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Or buy a GLOCK and rack it when you need a second snake round.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

A good used S&W revolver in .357 would be an excellent choice and as stated above can be shot with .38's and snake rounds, also they have a lifetime warranty and they pay shipping both ways if you have any problems


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Research the subjects similar to "new shooter" or "first gun" or "what to buy" using this forum's search function.

Try before you buy. Find a shop or range that allows you to rent time with several different guns, and try as many of them as you can.
Buy the pistol which feels the best in your hands, and in your fiancée's. (Accuracy is not an issue, when shooting self-defense pistols.)
If it's possible, buy a gently-used gun, but only with a return-for-credit guarantee. (Used guns offer the best value.) Have a good gunsmith check-out your purchase.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

All good advice so far. I think I'd opt for the 2 gun plan. Get yourself a nice little .22 for snakes and plinking. If you like to shoot a lot, it does not get much cheaper than a .22 and just about anyone (novices, girls and kids) can shoot with you too. Get another pistol for protection. If you're worried about 4 legged critters in the woods I'd consider the .357 or .44 magnum revolvers. 2 legged critters are a little softer skinned, but minimum is usually considered .38 special (which can also be shot in your .357 mag.) or 9mm.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Just looking at ammunition costs, my recommendation would be something in a 9mm. 

If you are looking for something that will deter visitors, no matter how many legs they have, (or if they have legs at all) I would probably go along with the recommendations for a .38/.357 revolver.


----------

